# Near Miss, Derbyshire - Sept 2012



## PaulPowers (Sep 21, 2012)

I first visited this culvert last year and really enjoyed it



> The A5004 is an A road in Derbyshire, England running north from Buxton to Whaley Bridge. A large section of the road is called Long Hill. It was formerly part of the A6. It runs through a scenic area of the Peak District National Park. In 2010 it was named as the seventh most dangerous road in Britain



It's just at the end of Fernilee village as you drive from Whaley Bridge to Buxton.












The water level last time I visited was about an inch deep but this time I stepped into the pool at the bottom of the waterfall and was thigh deep before managing to prop myself up on the walls and pull myself up


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely shots there Paul...Love how you light these places up!


----------



## leftorium (Sep 21, 2012)

Ah the 5004 one of the last driving roads in Derbyshire without those bloody average speed cameras


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 21, 2012)

leftorium said:


> Ah the 5004 one of the last driving roads in Derbyshire without those bloody average speed cameras



yup it's a beast that has claimed a couple of my cars over the years


----------



## freespirits (Sep 21, 2012)

cracking shots again dude very nice


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 21, 2012)

brilliant pics!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 21, 2012)

Great photo's. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 21, 2012)

Amazing stonework,brill pics.


----------



## random factory (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely pics Paul 



flyboys90 said:


> Amazing stonework,brill pics.



Re:your "centre of England" location are you from Morton?


----------



## King Al (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics as always Paul! interesting looking place


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 22, 2012)

Cheers, it's a cracking little culvert and well worth a visit if you're passing


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great Pictures, these underground places look so appealing, thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

fantastic shots and in such awkward conditions!! We just don't appreciate the work that goes into gettin great shots like this whilst we are sitting warm and dry on our sofas!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 1, 2012)

When I saw the title "Near Miss Debyshire" I got all interested... so why are there no pix of some buxon Dales beauty and just some culverts???

Booooooooooooo.....


----------



## night crawler (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm glad people like you do this as it would worry me crawling into one. Nice picies.


----------

